# What does your username mean?



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Mine is - my dog in my avatar is named Debo, my b-day is 2-22-72 so I have a two thing going. What is the reason for yours?


----------



## Paul4813 (Nov 28, 2015)

Mine is my employee id# I've had for over 16 years. Kinda cheesy


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Mine is "fatpat" 
Because my name is Patrick and I'm fat:grin:
My avatar is my Los Angeles City Journeyman License


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Mine is a fishing nickname given to me by my brother in law after I started bass fishing with him after a about a 15 year period of not fishing...

I was really casting horrible and it had something to do with how high up in a tree I was casting...

At least I was pretty good at getting the bait back out...:laughing:

About the same time the internet started up and I used the user name on bulletin boards so it stuck...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Mine is just some random letters that have much less importance than they used to.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Mine is the acronym for Porter Property Renovations Inc. That's the business I had at the time I started using the Internet for stuff like this. On non professional forums I go by Fowlwater. That's the name of my boat.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Mine is simple I'm Danish and have lived in the states for 3 years soon and when I started plumbing my boss gave me the nick name "the Dane" also "the great Dane" I still haven't found a good avatar.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

The name of my first sole proprietor corporation


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Me, you probably shouldn't flush those. Them, but it says flushable.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Bulldozer is what i ran for 20 years before getting into sewer work. The spartan jet in the avatar, i dont know how that got there or how to change it!


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Mine is of course the Franchise we have had for the last 64 years. The avatar is my hobby. I love getting out in the woods on horseback and being alone sometimes.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Mine is my 2 passions. Plumbing & Drumming


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Growing up, i had 2 other friends named Kevin, other friends had to come up with nick names ... take 1/2 part ***** and 1/2 part honky = one whole chonkie. When i first used it online elsewhere, i tried spelling it chonky, but it oddly enough was taken, so chonkie it was/is.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

It's what I do for food and shelter. When I got it, the girlie men all whined about the confusion it would cause.

I had another one when the forum first started.....can't remember it. I'm sure it was something derogatory toward the modulators.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Mine has nothing to do with guns.:whistling2:

It was my first handle for online forums so why change. Normally I have a squirrel as my avatar... just haven't gotten around to it here yet.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

OpenSights said:


> Mine has nothing to do with guns.:whistling2:


I was wondering when you joined if that was it, but haven't seen you comment on guns in the threads about them.

OpenSights is better than it being OffTarget, 2Lanes or something similar. Went to the range yesterday and the person next to me earned those two from me. While I was shooting the 22lr at 25yds, the guy next to me was shooting his .223 and managed to shoot my target by accident twice.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

At 25 yards? I couldn't do that at 600.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

PPRI said:


> At 25 yards? I couldn't do that at 600.


That's along the same thought I had when it happened. I don't think I've ever completely missed a target. The targets are about 3 feet apart, so either his sights were waay off, or his trigger finger had a seizure. I told him after the second shot and he quit shooting that particular gun.

I would hate to see how far off his shot would be at 600yds. I hope for his sake that it was his scope being cheap and not holding zero.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

The word antique means old.
Master (plumber) means just that, could also be spelled FART!
Avitar shows the tools then -- some still used now. Both require skill.
And this trade has a lot. I am proud to have served ...


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Love all the technology and equipment and try to learn about all of them.


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

My last name is King...supaking is an email address I've used since email was invented. DFW is the area I was born, raised, live and work...:thumbup:


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I can't talk about it as the guberment may be monitoring!


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

chonkie said:


> I was wondering when you joined if that was it, but haven't seen you comment on guns in the threads about them.
> 
> OpenSights is better than it being OffTarget, 2Lanes or something similar. Went to the range yesterday and the person next to me earned those two from me. While I was shooting the 22lr at 25yds, the guy next to me was shooting his .223 and managed to shoot my target by accident twice.


I did that when I was a teen and getting my hunting licence. Never shot prone before laying 45° to the target. Always was a good shot but never hit my target once. Guy next had 5 near the center (mine) and 5 randomly placed around the target. Embarrassing to say the least.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

My username is from my company name - John's Total Plumbing Services.
For some reason my avatar doesn't show up on mobile.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 10, 2010)

After 9-11, the company I work for received a lot of work from the Dept. of Def. Myself and a few others traveled the country working at various military bases. Being the oldest guy on the crew I tried to keep the younger guys in line. (And out of trouble). They all call me Uncle Bob to this day.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Dpeckplb- My name and my new company name D. Peck Plumbing


----------



## plumber11928 (Feb 18, 2015)

My user name is my NJ lic #. My avatar, Heckel and jeckel is what my twin brother (rip) and I were called when growing up.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Some people think I'm crazy due to my hobbies, things I do nothing bad just stuff normal people don't do like I do = C for crazy my name is John. Called crazy John by some friends, which John? The plumber they say. cjtheplumber


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I got the nickname flyout during baseball, my last season I'd hit towering pop ups that wouldn't leave the infield, but I'd be rounding 2nd before they came down. 95 was my badge number when I was a security guard. My avatar is my hardhat.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

When I was about 10 years old I was looking out the car window while parked in the driveway then my mom called me inside to eat. When I joined this site I decided on that name after my brother wanted to go fishing.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Mine is temporary until I think of a good username.


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

Mine's my road name from decades past. I only use it for the net, anymore.
Back then it meant 'deep fried to a crackly crunch'.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Mine comes from the last resort of getting stuck cable out at roto rooter. We'd take a pair of vice grips and get them as tight as we could on the cable just behind the distribution arm. Then we would flip the machine in reverse get behind the machine and stand on the foot pedal until one of two things happened. A: the cable came loose usually back into the pipe from the mud or out of a massive nasty root ball (cable won) or b: cable would snap (root won) terrifying to do and definetly a rush. We called it "playing cable or root". I only had to do it once and thank goodness the cable won.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Mine means "Worshipful Master" :laughing::laughing:


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

City I live in, Sierra Madre. Year 2000


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

An old song that I like.

I don't live near a wharf or hang around one ever.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

If you can't guess mine, you might be a handy hack.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

wharfrat said:


> An old song that I like.
> 
> I don't live near a wharf or hang around one ever.


Back in the day, Redono Beach (Manhattan, maybe) had a circle-type pier that had some decent sets inside. The kids that did surfed there were known as Wharf Rats.

I wasn't there.


----------



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Mine is a shortened form Plumbeus, the masculine of the Latin word plumbum (lead). I rejected plumbum because it sounds so negative (a bum who plumbs?)


----------



## Total (Sep 24, 2014)

Blackhawk said:


>


This reminds me of the blackhawks joke on modern family.






Also, my name is the name of the company I work for.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Blackhawk said:


>


Booooooo!!!:laughing: JK...but seriously boo


----------



## cesspit (Dec 30, 2013)

I am from Baltimore and apparently it "smelled like a billion polecats" in August of the 1880's due partly to cesspits/cesspools.

Avatar is me in a manhole changing a 6" gate valve on a private water main. Its not as deep as it looks but I guess I should of had some PPE.

*edit wording


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

When I started, the journeyman I apprenticed under would say "boy's, it's 7:00 a.m., plumb time!

And me being an eager/stupid apprentice would be the first one in the ditch with the shovel.

Eventually he started saying " atta boy Plumb Time".

Man, what an a$$ kisser :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Booooooo!!!:laughing: JK...but seriously boo


Everyone hates a winner.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

cesspit said:


> I am from Baltimore and apparently it "smelled like a billion polecats" in August of the 1880's due partly to cesspits/cesspools.
> 
> Avatar is me in a manhole changing a 6" gate valve on a private water main. Its not as deep as it looks but I guess I should of had some PPE.
> 
> *edit wording


If you're in a manhole below your shoulders, have a way for someone to get you out.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Plumber said:


> Back in the day, Redono Beach (Manhattan, maybe) had a circle-type pier that had some decent sets inside. The kids that did surfed there were known as Wharf Rats. I wasn't there.



That's where I live, redondo beach, pier got demolished in a big fire in 88


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

mtfallsmikey = Mike, live in Mt. Falls Va.


----------



## heaan (Oct 23, 2012)

I couldnt think of a gamer name computer generated the name heaan for me on a game i played called Star Wars Galaxy


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

My original name ( house plumber) came from a joke. I used to do monster custom homes, ask Redwood, and commercial. But I have severely active rheumatoid arthritis. I was running cast iron one day and feeling like crap and called my boss and said I can't do commercial anymore. Too much for my joints. so my main focus became the custom homes. We had a drunk ass helper that called me a house plumber in a weird voice. Don't know why I changed it to Optimus Primer


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Optimus Primer said:


> I used to do monster custom homes, ask Redwood.


He's not bullshioting....:no:

Think of a home that could double as a theme park...:laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Redwood said:


> He's not bullshioting....:no:
> 
> Think of a home that could double as a theme park...:laughing:


Its for sale. Last I heard $14.7 million. When you win the powerball you can come buy it.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

http://homesoftherich.net/2009/03/one-of-tampa-bays-largest-homes/


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Damn, I thought the 16k sq ft house we are doing was big, 26k sq ft is reeeaaalllyy big.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Optimus Primer said:


> Its for sale. Last I heard $14.7 million. When you win the powerball you can come buy it.


That will never happen...
You can't win if you don't play...
I haven't played in about 20 years...

I had 5 out of 6 numbers in a state weekly lotto game, I checked them on the way home late on Friday night...

That one was good for about $5G's...:thumbup:

I tucked it into the console of my truck and went home to bed...
I'd have to go to the state lottery headquarters to redeem it when it was open...

The next morning a buddy picked me up at 4 am and we fished in his bass boat on Lake Candlewood... It was a great day of fishing on a fantastic lake...
:thumbup:

That evening he drops me off at my house and my wife greeted me telling me that she had cleaned my truck....

Noooooooooooooooooo!

Racing to the truck the ticket was gone, thrown out!
Trash pick up Saturday afternoon...:furious::furious:

I went and got a little crazy, and somehow I was still supposed to be grateful that she had pitched my winning ticket in the trash...

That was the last one I ever bought or will buy...

I don't need the trouble that lottery money brings...:no:


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Redwood said:


> That evening he drops me off at my house and my wife greeted me telling me that she had cleaned my truck.... Noooooooooooooooooo! Racing to the truck the ticket was gone, thrown out! Trash pick up Saturday afternoon...:furious::furious:


Ouch. This had to hurt. 
This would have caused me to drink -- HEAVILY


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

And she's still alive? Now that's love.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Optimus Primer said:


> And she's still alive? Now that's love.


All she remembers from it is, "%*#@*!* Don't Ever Clean My %*#@ing Truck Ever %*#@ing Again*!* Okay Have You %*#@ing Got It*?* %*#@*!*":furious::furious:

And that was enough to land me in the doghouse almost forever...:laughing:

I thought that was tremendous restraint...


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Optimus Primer said:


> My original name ( house plumber) came from a joke. I used to do monster custom homes, ask Redwood, and commercial. *But I have severely active rheumatoid arthritis.* I was running cast iron one day and feeling like crap and called my boss and said I can't do commercial anymore. Too much for my joints. so my main focus became the custom homes. We had a drunk ass helper that called me a house plumber in a weird voice. Don't know why I changed it to Optimus Primer


*Ever eat white raisen's soaked in Gin ??? [6 a day]*


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> *Ever eat white raisin's soaked in Gin ??? [6 a day]*


Paul Harvey mentioned that often....


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> *Ever eat white raisen's soaked in Gin ??? [6 a day]*



Yep for almost 2 years and nothing.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumber said:


> It's what I do for food and shelter. When I got it, the girlie men all whined about the confusion it would cause.
> 
> I had another one when the forum first started.....can't remember it. I'm sure it was something derogatory toward the modulators.



So with that we have to assume that the "Anonymous Plumber" who has never made a post demonstrating knowledge of plumbing, is actually a plumber in real life and not just a troll...

A real stretch of the imagination if you ask me...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

My username is what I do for a living and the birth year of the Marine Corp. Avatar is a city sewer manhole overflowing during a heavy rain

Edit: unclog1775 is my xbox username. 1775 is marine Corp birth year. 1776 is America. Sorry been a long week


----------



## myakka (Jun 15, 2011)

Myakka... indian name for Terd herder.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Im usually downhill catching it all the time..lol


----------



## bowta360 (Jan 17, 2016)

Mine is probably 10 years old. I used to be a huge skateboarder (wasn't too bad either) . Well a popular trick on a skateboard is a 360 flip. So my friend forever ago always called me bowta360. He'd say it was because I was "about to 360 flip" I don't really skate anymore but I can never think up another screen name so that's become my default one I guess.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Aww is my first middle and last initials, gh is the initials for th mechanical contractor I used to work for when I created the user name


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Mine is something that I never managed to achieve 100% of the time.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

bowta360 said:


> Mine is probably 10 years old. I used to be a huge skateboarder (wasn't too bad either) . Well a popular trick on a skateboard is a 360 flip. So my friend forever ago always called me bowta360. He'd say it was because I was "about to 360 flip" I don't really skate anymore but I can never think up another screen name so that's become my default one I guess.


 Don't quit, longboard! Keeps me sane after I gave up the board....I wasn't Terrible-pressure flip sex change, bs 180 over anything 2'...40' bench boardslides- my life's dream is to bring back the Randall motorized skateboard-I bought a bunch of stuff to build a moto board but it's kind of back burner now. I own a Gwheel and a Chinese motorized skateboard-maybe twice a year I take a long cruise down Chicago land.


----------



## bowta360 (Jan 17, 2016)

KoleckeINC said:


> Don't quit, longboard! Keeps me sane after I gave up the board....I wasn't Terrible-pressure flip sex change, bs 180 over anything 2'...40' bench boardslides- my life's dream is to bring back the Randall motorized skateboard-I bought a bunch of stuff to build a moto board but it's kind of back burner now. I own a Gwheel and a Chinese motorized skateboard-maybe twice a year I take a long cruise down Chicago land.


That sounds pretty awesome man! I've thought about long boarding but I never got one. I still have my board in my trunk. Actually skated a couple days ago, lost all my good stuff though. And I'm too scared to do anything off ledges anymore, not with my huge dependence on my career. My best stuff used to be 360 hardflips and laser flips off various things haha. I did manage quadruple kickflips too. I miss those days. You should definitely keep it up too


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

KoleckeINC said:


> Don't quit, longboard! Keeps me sane after I gave up the board....I wasn't Terrible-pressure flip sex change, bs 180 over anything 2'...40' bench boardslides- my life's dream is to bring back the Randall motorized skateboard-I bought a bunch of stuff to build a moto board but it's kind of back burner now. I own a Gwheel and a Chinese motorized skateboard-maybe twice a year I take a long cruise down Chicago land.





bowta360 said:


> That sounds pretty awesome man! I've thought about long boarding but I never got one. I still have my board in my trunk. Actually skated a couple days ago, lost all my good stuff though. And I'm too scared to do anything off ledges anymore, not with my huge dependence on my career. My best stuff used to be 360 hardflips and laser flips off various things haha. I did manage quadruple kickflips too. I miss those days. You should definitely keep it up too


Okay, now I feel old.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Has nothing to do with song lyrics...more of a commentary that I'm still in this business


----------



## bowta360 (Jan 17, 2016)

plbgbiz said:


> Okay, now I feel old.


Don't worry I feel old too. Even though I'm 25. Wife and I have a 4 year old and one more on the way. I have more in common with dads in their 30's and 40's than those my age.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

PLUMB TIME said:


> When I started, the journeyman I apprenticed under would say "boy's, it's 7:00 a.m., plumb time!
> 
> And me being an eager/stupid apprentice would be the first one in the ditch with the shovel.
> 
> ...


Yes I remember that from my first job, working for the So. Cal. beach Dept


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

Gladerunner is because of my love for skiing. Glade skiing is leaving the trails and skiing down the mountain through the trees. A little more challenging. Its a nickname that's hung around me for a few years. I'm at the age where I don't heal as quickly as I once did


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

bowta360 said:


> Don't worry I feel old too. Even though I'm 25. Wife and I have a 4 year old and one more on the way. I have more in common with dads in their 30's and 40's than those my age.


 Amen-I'll be 35 next month. I own a small business-work everyday-ground ups, repipes, overhead sewers-basic service and drain cleaning. Not a millionaire but I'm doing better than my parents at my age. I don't ever remember anyone in the family ever remodeling. 
It feels good where I'm at.


----------



## bowta360 (Jan 17, 2016)

KoleckeINC said:


> Amen-I'll be 35 next month. I own a small business-work everyday-ground ups, repipes, overhead sewers-basic service and drain cleaning. Not a millionaire but I'm doing better than my parents at my age. I don't ever remember anyone in the family ever remodeling.
> It feels good where I'm at.


Sounds like a slice of paradise actually. Right now I'm working for a remodeling company until I get my journeyman license next month. Then I plan to join the union here in Austin. Haven't done much past residential, but I'm willing to learn anything. I worked for a company for 3 years as an apprentice doing everything residential. They even had me run my own truck even though I wasn't legal.


----------



## Greg755 (Sep 16, 2015)

My User Name means there was 754 Greg's before me...


----------



## slimpilky (Apr 5, 2012)

My surname is pilkington so everyone use to call me pilky at school and ever since and I am not so slim anymore so there's the slimpilky


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Bump for the newer members


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

sierra2000 said:


> City I live in, Sierra Madre. Year 2000


I grew up in that town


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

First forum I ever joined was when I owned my Dodge Ram. I thought I was so cool cuz it was a 5spd. Kind of in same line of 3 on the tree, 4 on the floor, but my truck was 5spd so 5onthefloor. I signed up on a 4runner forum before this and since it does have the 5spd selector on the floor I kept the moniker. Avatar is from the Simpson's one of my favorite episodes Homer the Great. Check it out the plumber in that episode is epic. I have actually said "Put a pan under it!"

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

futz f&ts v.i. To tinker experimentally; to change something just to see what it does

http://ghmicro.com

Yes, that's my little tinkering web-site. Sometimes I have enough free time between jobs to play with electronics. Not very often these days...


----------



## Diddle (Oct 24, 2012)

Mines just a left over name that an ex and a few friends at the time used to call me. It's just hung around as my internet name. Too lazy to change it and too stupid to care ?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

TANGO

Definition(s) :

1) A ballroom dance of Latin American origin 

2) NATO phonetic alphabet : Character : T; Phonic Pronunciation : Tango

3) "Target" (or enemy). Example: "We have two Tangos at 3 o'clock



The real me:

1) I never danced the "Tango"

2) I know all the phonetic alphabet as I was a sapper in the military. I wanted to be a marksman but Canadian military regulations were stupid so I never came near what I wanted to do... However manipulating explosives, booby traps, and disarming mine fields was pretty cool.

3) I was ranked #3 in the world playing the video game Ghost Recon, My handle was ZEROTANGO, good times! I was the "enemy"

4) All in all it just sounds cool to me... :biggrin:


----------



## Spacepirate (Jan 16, 2018)

There is an anime i like where the main characters are space pirates. I like sci fi like star trek (everything but the new junk) Stargate and star wars. It used to be my screen name on an anime forum so i figured i would use it here. .:smile:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

D for my first name, Hal, part of my last name and when I started using screen names Emmit Smith was my favorite Cowboy so dhal22.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Spacepirate said:


> There is an anime i like where the main characters are space pirates. I like sci fi like star trek (everything but the new junk) Stargate and star wars. It used to be my screen name on an anime forum so i figured i would use it here. .:smile:



It wouldn't be Captain Harlock by any chance? If so the original series was great as I watched that on Saturday mornings when I was a kid. They wouldn't show that nowadays, way too violent. I remember one of the last episode where the crew have some sort of a chain gun in the corridor of the space ship and blasting away piling mermaid bodies! Yikes!


----------



## Spacepirate (Jan 16, 2018)

```

```



Tango said:


> It wouldn't be Captain Harlock by any chance? If so the original series was great as I watched that on Saturday mornings when I was a kid. They wouldn't show that nowadays, way too violent. I remember one of the last episode where the crew have some sort of a chain gun in the corridor of the space ship and blasting away piling mermaid bodies! Yikes!


No but good guess  Its actually mouretsu space pirates. Kinda cool concept where the main character a high schooler inherits her fathers pirate ship and crew and she goes pirating.
I've been wanting to watch captain harlock the movie which came out about 2 years ago but just havent had the chance.:sad2:


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Spacepirate said:


> There is an anime i like where the main characters are space pirates. I like sci fi like star trek (everything but the new junk) Stargate and star wars. It used to be my screen name on an anime forum so i figured i would use it here. .


Wars, Gate, Trek, Search in that order!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

No idea, a worker started calling anything good the johnnie squeeze


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Mine is an abbreviation of PLUMBARIUS which is Latin for plumber.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Plumber said:


> Back in the day, Redono Beach (Manhattan, maybe) had a circle-type pier that had some decent sets inside. The kids that did surfed there were known as Wharf Rats.
> 
> I wasn't there.




Also old man haggerty had a pier Right After Torrance with even better surf. Still known today as Haggertys; the pier is gone but ive seen it scuba diving. Who knows. 

RAT beach is there stands for right after torrance

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

My first and middle names,
when I first started on forums did not have any cool nicknames 
when I moved back to TEXAS back in 09, I used it because I got tired of
just hearing my first name and down here everybody goes with names
like billyjoe,bobbyjoe, and etc,

Back in 1969 someone forged my name so I started signing any documents
with my full name to prevent somebody from doing it again because of
the way I sign my name, if it went to court I can prove if I signed something, of course with the Internet it does not been anything anymore
since they can steal your Identity without you signing anything !


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm a PhD... Please help Deaf..

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## 16tons (Mar 18, 2018)

Mine is from a ye olde song! 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

Joe Nohs jnohs


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

jnohs said:


> Joe Nohs jnohs


Always wondered. Thanks!


----------



## $Spankme210 (Apr 10, 2018)

I was a army ranger and spanky was a nickname that my fellow band of brothers gave to me because I would spank (fight)at the drop of a hat I have grown up since that was 35 years ago


----------



## plumb_aus (Mar 20, 2014)

I am plumber in Australia hence my really imaginative name 

The avatar was the first hanger I fitted (brings back memories)


----------



## exclamation (Mar 11, 2013)

Mine is a nod to my favorite passtime - chess. When reading/writing chess moves !! Means excellent move and ! Means a very good move - so I sometimes use exclamationx2 as well - not a master or even an expert, but I do play well better than average.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Bump for the new members


----------



## The cable guy (Oct 31, 2020)

I like to cable sewer lines though now that i think about it seems like it would be a more appropriate name for a sales rep than someone out in the feild.

the name cable or root comes from a “game” we used to play at the last company i worked at. Last ditch resort we would use to free up a stuck cable. Put vice grips onthe cable balls tight right behind the distributor arm step back away from the machine and spin the cable until one of two things happen. The cable wins and breaks free of whatever it was hung up in or the root/broken pipe would win and the cable would snap. Fun times. I have actually unwound a 2 week old drum cable doing this before.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

pretty obvious........


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> pretty obvious........



Obvious some pieces of schit are too fat to run uphill! Lolz


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> Obvious some pieces of schit are too fat to run uphill! Lolz


thats why you never work above the first floor....


----------



## Dontbitenails (Oct 16, 2020)

Yep


----------

